# What Genre do you choose for DistroKid (or other publishers)



## Christopher Rocky (Apr 29, 2022)

I'm gearing up to release my next piece and I run into this every time. 

I have no idea what to put as the genre, I guess its 'hybrid' because it uses orchestral VIs, synths, electronica, and sometimes Rock/Metal Elements, but the base is always orchestral. 

The basis of my style is inspired by video games and soundtracks (because I want to get more work in this field) 

I end up using 'New Age' or 'World' if they contain instruments like that but it is hardly that genre. 

Its very frustrating, at the same time, I'm sure it makes no bearing difference what genre I put through the publisher for getting onto playlists etc... which is all done through social media/marketing.

Any advice welcome. 

Hope you all are well!


----------



## AudioLoco (Apr 30, 2022)

I have no advice but I share your frustration - they have like 3 genres available to choose from....


----------



## SupremeFist (Apr 30, 2022)

Is "classical crossover" an option with DK? That's where my (neoclassical piano) stuff gets filed on Apple Music (via Modern Classical X distribution, which I highly recommend).


----------



## Kyle Preston (Apr 30, 2022)

It has taken me forever to navigate the garbage landscape of distribution for classical artists, because there is nothing, NOTHING on the internet anywhere, according to Google, Bing, DuckDuckGo, NOTHING that fundamentally solves this problem. As far as I can tell, the issue is Apple’s continually evolving and demanding metadata requirements and how much distributors are willing to cater to it. The ones that DO cater typically require 15% of your streaming payouts. The few that take nothing but an annual fee are less willing (or completely unable) to cater. The workaround is choosing less applicable genres (like World, or New Age [classical crossover no longer exists]). This doesn’t affect any other genre but classical, orchestral and soundtrack, which is fucking stupid. Because, it leaves us independents, and no one else, with terrible options. Either don’t have your music in Apple/iTunes (78+ million listeners) or give someone 15% of your pay across every streaming service that exists in the entire world. 

Essentially, we have to choose our favorite flavor of shit sandwich and eat it. And if you do a lot of music licensing, you’re gonna wanna put some dressing on that sandwich first (i.e. will need to have full control over where your music ends up and where it DOESN’T).

Here are the distributors I’ve worked with:
- LANDR
- Soothe Sounds (GYROStream)
- AWAL
- Distrokid
- CD Baby

If you’re curious about my experience with any of them, pm me. 

I’m seriously thinking of creating my own classical distribution company because I’m tired of the _terrible _to_ slightly less terrible_ options. In 2022, this is a ridiculous problem. It's like we're still using fax machines instead of email. 

But, to end on a less ranty note, I have verified that if you submit music to Spotify under a less ideal genre, like New Age, as long as you submit to their editors for playlist consideration, you can update the genres there. I've landed on several official Classical playlists under "World" and "New Age", so I don't think they care much about those labels, fyi. YMMV


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Apr 30, 2022)

@Kyle Preston thanks for your response. So I guess it is actually that bad huh?
Does the genre make a difference on all the other platforms? (other than spotify)

Are there better ways of being discovered if you choose classical, over new age and world?

That is great to know it makes no difference to be featured on playlists
I wonder if there is a way to contact the other streaming platforms and change the genre for each one?

It seems to be so ridiculous considering the amount of options of genre with distrokid that there isnt a genre for us.

Was there any reason given as to why classical crossover is gone? 

I looked at getting into my own publishing and bypassing distrokid initially, but it seemed like a huge headache to get the piece of paper that would legally get your song in the main stores. (plus if i remember, it was tens of thousands of dollars to get?)

I would imagine you would only need to be on the top 5 streaming apps, spotify,apple,youtube, amazon and tidal....?


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Apr 30, 2022)

SupremeFist said:


> Is "classical crossover" an option with DK? That's where my (neoclassical piano) stuff gets filed on Apple Music (via Modern Classical X distribution, which I highly recommend).


Apparently classical crossover is gone, and I will check out classical X!


----------



## Sir Skitzelfrek (Sep 9, 2022)

Kyle Preston said:


> It has taken me forever to navigate the garbage landscape of distribution for classical artists, because there is nothing, NOTHING on the internet anywhere, according to Google, Bing, DuckDuckGo, NOTHING that fundamentally solves this problem. As far as I can tell, the issue is Apple’s continually evolving and demanding metadata requirements and how much distributors are willing to cater to it. The ones that DO cater typically require 15% of your streaming payouts. The few that take nothing but an annual fee are less willing (or completely unable) to cater. The workaround is choosing less applicable genres (like World, or New Age [classical crossover no longer exists]). This doesn’t affect any other genre but classical, orchestral and soundtrack, which is fucking stupid. Because, it leaves us independents, and no one else, with terrible options. Either don’t have your music in Apple/iTunes (78+ million listeners) or give someone 15% of your pay across every streaming service that exists in the entire world.
> 
> Essentially, we have to choose our favorite flavor of shit sandwich and eat it. And if you do a lot of music licensing, you’re gonna wanna put some dressing on that sandwich first (i.e. will need to have full control over where your music ends up and where it DOESN’T).
> 
> ...


It would not let me direct message you for I am not active, so I will relay the message here.

But I am in relief to see I am not the only one ripping my brain apart over this dilemma.
I saw too you were thinking about makin your own service! So I definitely want to keep in contact.

Was also wondering if you could share your experiences with those distributors as you mentioned. I am curious, and currently use Distrokid but as I want to start publishing my piano and orchestral work... I am at a crossroads.

If you want easier means to commune, definitely let me know if you use any social medias or we can even exchange emails


----------

